# What Binoculars do you suggest?



## broadhead (Oct 20, 2005)

I am in the market for a GOOD set of binoculars without breaking the bank. What do you suggest. I will be hunting in ALL types of terrain. Thanks in advance for suggestions of brands, models and internet sources.


----------



## Michael Lee (Oct 20, 2005)

Swift are some really good ones that won't kill the wallet.

www.swiftoptics.com

ML


----------



## captainhook (Oct 20, 2005)

I have tried Steiners and a few others but settled on Nikon Monarch 10x40's. They are moderately priced and have tremendous light gathering capabilites. They don't weigh a great deal for their size. I'd feel lost in the woods without them. I think I paid about 300 for mine. If you might be interested in looking at some in person I have mine in the truck every day. They also sell them at Bass Pro. I like the new camo monarchs. If I ever have to replace these that's what I'd buy. I've had mine for 6-7 years and they haven't let me down yet.


----------



## broadhead (Oct 20, 2005)

captainhook said:
			
		

> I have tried Steiners and a few others but settled on Nikon Monarch 10x40's. They are moderately priced and have tremendous light gathering capabilites. They don't weigh a great deal for their size. I'd feel lost in the woods without them. I think I paid about 300 for mine. If you might be interested in looking at some in person I have mine in the truck every day. They also sell them at Bass Pro. I like the new camo monarchs. If I ever have to replace these that's what I'd buy. I've had mine for 6-7 years and they haven't let me down yet.


I've been looking at those and that is the price range that I am in. Thanks for responding. I appreciate all suggestions.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Oct 20, 2005)

For a lot of different reasons, I want the Leupold Katmais.  http://www.leupold.com/products/wind_river.htm 
Although I wish they came in a 7x...


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 20, 2005)

leupold wind river cascades about $280


----------



## raghorn (Oct 21, 2005)

Jim Thompson said:
			
		

> leupold wind river cascades about $280


Same her, I love mine.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Oct 21, 2005)

Nikon Monarch ATB's in 10x42 configuration.  If you shop you can get them for just under 300 bucks.  I love mine.


----------



## broadhead (Oct 21, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestions guys. Looks like the monarchs and windrivers are more in my price range.


----------



## Hawghead (Oct 23, 2005)

Monarch 8x42 for me.  You wont be disappointed.


----------



## jason308 (Oct 23, 2005)

I have a pair of Bushnell Trophy 8x27 camo binos that I bought this year and love them. They are compact and work really good for me. I also have a pair of Bushnell 12x42 (i believe) that are waterproof that stay in the truck and are great for everyday use in the truck and in my boat as well. Neither will break the bank, but probably aren't quite what some of the more expensive brands have to offer....


----------



## Dub (Oct 26, 2005)

Okay.....I'll give you the advice that I was given by several very sucessful hunters.

I went to Wally Mart and bought a pair of Nikon Action 10 by 50mm binos.  They are unbeleivably bright.  I can see in dark conditions way better than ever.  They adjust easy for left / right eye differential and focus is easy.  They are a tad heavy...but the brightness is awesome.....You can get them at Wally Mart now for around $100.


My next pair are going to be from Stiener....a pair of 7 by 56mm Nighthunters.  My father has a pair of the 10 by 50's and he love them....I figure that the 7 by 56mm will be even brighter!!!!!  They are pricey, though, running up there with the big boys from Swarovski & Zeiss.


----------



## Ga-Spur (Oct 26, 2005)

Ya'll young fellars ought to go ahead now and get the Swarovski , that way you will get a life time of warranty and use out of them .  Grady's in Anderson S.C. did have free interest rates on them for 18 months through Wells Fargo Financial  Services.


----------



## fatboy84 (Oct 26, 2005)

I didn't have the dough to buy the Monarchs.  Bought Bushnell Trophy 8x42 from BPS on sale and used someof my Outdoor rewards points and got them for about $80.

The Monarchs are super nice, but for the price diff the Bushnells are working out great.


----------



## labman (Oct 26, 2005)

Steiner predaters 10x42 they are the clearist I have ever seen. I had the Monark ATB's before these and there is no comparison. They do cost more but will last the rest of your life.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Oct 27, 2005)

Ga-Spur said:
			
		

> Ya'll young fellars ought to go ahead now and get the Swarovski , that way you will get a life time of warranty and use out of them .  Grady's in Anderson S.C. did have free interest rates on them for 18 months through Wells Fargo Financial  Services.



Have never heard of anyone financing optics, although I hear they are the best you can buy.... or finance.


----------



## BACK STRAP (Oct 27, 2005)

*field optics*

leupold wind river cascades about $280
__________________
I bought a pair last season and I love them. They are not to big but not to small and super clear. I suggest getting a set of the red head straps that go over the sholder and across the back.


----------



## IFLY4U (Oct 28, 2005)

Zeiss Diafun's Great opitcs for the money


----------



## markland (Oct 28, 2005)

Got the Monarch ATB's in 8X42 and they are nice, but hate the eye cups on them.  Friend has the Windriver and they were really nice, would not hesitate to use either one.  Mark


----------



## ZMI (Oct 28, 2005)

Nikon Tundra work GREAT!


----------



## FX Jenkins (Nov 4, 2005)

*cheap bino's = frustration..*

Ive got the wind river 8X42's, they do everything they promise but are a bit heavy so I do recomend the shoulder strap...

Next pair is going to be steiner predetor 10X26's to fit in front shirt pocket 

like many have said..make an investment and enjoy for a lifetime..

If someone has some Swavorski EL's for $50 bucks PM me....


----------



## Buzz (Nov 4, 2005)

I like my Nikon Monarch ATB 8x42s.  They have the BAK 4 Roof Prism lenses that are pretty much the same glass as all the others that are from $250 - $350.


----------



## broadhead (Nov 4, 2005)

Guys,
I decided on Nikon Tundra 10x50.
They are super clear. I bought them on e-bay for $170.00 new out of the box. I'm sure that I got a great deal. Thanks for all of the input.
Broadhead


----------



## Buckbuster (Nov 4, 2005)

I bought all kind of cheap ones and still was not satisfied. I finally bought some Nikon Monarch 8x42 and wished I had got them first, I would have saved a lot of money. If you wear glasses they have the roll down eye piece so you don't have to take your glasses off. If you don't wear glasses now remember that some day you probably will need to. In binocs you get what you pay for.


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Nov 4, 2005)

These may be cheap but I figured they'ed be good enough for the truck. Well see as they should be here next week, I hope as I head to the woods Wed night.

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/cb/cb.asp?a=215695

http://image.sportsmansguide.com/dimage/90999_ts.JPG?cell=200,200&cvt=jpeg


----------



## leadoff (Nov 4, 2005)

My advice would be to go to an army surplus store or flea market and look around.  I have a pair that came from an army surplus store.  They are WWII  Bausch and Laumb optics--absolutely crystal clear.  My dad has a a couple of pair of Zeiss field binocs that he got from an army surplus sale.  Best of all.....you can get them real cheap!


----------



## Dub (Nov 4, 2005)

broadhead said:
			
		

> Guys,
> I decided on Nikon Tundra 10x50.
> They are super clear. I bought them on e-bay for $170.00 new out of the box. I'm sure that I got a great deal. Thanks for all of the input.
> Broadhead




I think you'll be pleased.....try pulling them out on  the next morning hunt you go on....you'll know when.....just after you get in the stand and get everything situated.....taking a few deep breaths....grateful for the time outdoors....WAY before you could dream of seeing anything, much less taking a shot.......THAT IS WHEN....pull them out and look around....I think you'll be highly impressed....You will make out detail that you could never dream of through your scope.

Remember....binos are what you hunt with.....the scope is just for the shot.  

I can only imagine the improvements that yours have over my old Action 10x 50's...and they are really impressive.  I think you made a very good choice and got a great deal.


----------



## Davexx1 (Nov 10, 2005)

I have an old pair of Nikon 10x50, not sure of the model name but they are the large ones, sold for around $120 15 years or so ago.  I still use them every hunt day now, have been very pleased with them, and would reccomend the Nikon brand to anyone.

I dropped mine in the water one time, sent them back, and found their customer service and waranty to be great.  These have been beat up, dropped, treated rough, etc. and still work great even with bi-focal glasses on.

Dave1


----------



## broadhead (Nov 10, 2005)

Dub said:
			
		

> I think you'll be pleased.....try pulling them out on  the next morning hunt you go on....you'll know when.....just after you get in the stand and get everything situated.....taking a few deep breaths....grateful for the time outdoors....WAY before you could dream of seeing anything, much less taking a shot.......THAT IS WHEN....pull them out and look around....I think you'll be highly impressed....You will make out detail that you could never dream of through your scope.
> 
> Remember....binos are what you hunt with.....the scope is just for the shot.
> 
> I can only imagine the improvements that yours have over my old Action 10x 50's...and they are really impressive.  I think you made a very good choice and got a great deal.



They are great. The light gathering power is unbelievable. They are almost too strong for the close woods. I still use my small Nikons when my shots are going to be under 100 yards. 
I watched a small spike feed the other evening just before dark. I knew he was a buck, but without the binocs the little bones sticking out of his nubs were not visible. Someone could have mistaken the little fellow for a doe. 
Thanks for all the input guys!


----------



## Dean (Nov 10, 2005)

*some of the best advice I received*

was to buy the best optics I could afford - spend as much or more on your optics as you do your gun. I know they are more expensive, but will last a lifettime-  check out Cabala's and the Zeiss the offer.


----------



## Chuck Martin (Nov 15, 2005)

Jim Thompson said:
			
		

> leupold wind river cascades about $280


I'm with Jimbo


----------



## Jorge (Nov 15, 2005)

Dean said:
			
		

> was to buy the best optics I could afford - spend as much or more on your optics as you do your gun. I know they are more expensive, but will last a lifettime-  check out Cabala's and the Zeiss the offer.


Some of the best advise I ever got also. I spent ALOT of time this year looking through glass, and I mean days at a time. I would never have a problem spending more on a pair of binos than a gun or a gun and a scope for that matter. Even in GA, I use my binos more than any other piece of equipment except for maybe boots. You might not be able to tell the difference between glass standing at the counter in BPS, but if you buy known quality with good coated lenses, you will appreciate them in the future when they last a life time and don't give you headaches after looking through them for hours at a time and don't glare when you are looking towards a rising or setting sun, snow, water, etc.


----------



## Booner Killa (Nov 17, 2005)

I use my windriver cascades a lot as well. Took em to Montana last year on a Mule deer hunt and for the money, they are awesome. You can't go wrong with a Leupold product in my opinion. If I had the money, I would get some Swarvoski's though. There is no comparison, all the guides use them and they are unbelievable.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jan 19, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> For a lot of different reasons, I want the Leupold Katmais.  http://www.leupold.com/products/wind_river.htm
> Although I wish they came in a 7x...


Got mine (in 6x) in early this week.  All I can say is WOW!!       
It's amazing the difference in good glass and average.  Unreal.


----------



## raghorn (Jan 20, 2006)

I've never even looked through a quality pair of binoculars because I know I would not rest till I had some and the missus would spank me for spending that much cash.........


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 20, 2006)

one thing to think about before spending too much on a good pair of binocs is this, as far as light gathering is concerned, your binocs will not gather nearly as much as your scope is going to....meaning, you can turn your scope down to 3x, where most binocs are going to be closer to the 8x or 10x fixed variety.  i too have an older pair of nikon monarchs, 10x42'd that i love, but that being said, they will not gather light like my scope will.  lastly, you will not be sorry whether you get the nikons, the wind rivers etc., but i personally can't see spending $400 or more on a pair of steiners, swarovski etc.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jan 20, 2006)

rex upshaw said:
			
		

> one thing to think about before spending too much on a good pair of binocs is this, as far as light gathering is concerned, your binocs will not gather nearly as much as your scope is going to....meaning, you can turn your scope down to 3x, where most binocs are going to be closer to the 8x or 10x fixed variety.  i too have an older pair of nikon monarchs, 10x42'd that i love, but that being said, they will not gather light like my scope will.  lastly, you will not be sorry whether you get the nikons, the wind rivers etc., but i personally can't see spending $400 or more on a pair of steiners, swarovski etc.


Perhaps (depending on scope/binos of course) but just a reminder to NEVER use your scope to 'glass' an area or look at something you haven't postively ID'd first.


----------



## Eddy M. (Jan 21, 2006)

well !!!!!! during a Atlanta Buckarama I tried everything I could afford over a 3 day period and the best buy I found for visual quality and price was a company called optovision U.S.A.  the "big brand names" that were equal to the quality of  their product was over twice the price or more I have never seen them for sale anywhere other than the Buckarama ( the salesman stated they buy direct from companys that make binocs for the big name companys) any way------ great optics and even better price and warranty BUT hard to find except at the Atlanta Buckarama


----------



## 257 roberts (Jan 21, 2006)

Bushnell Legend 8x42


----------



## Dub (Jan 24, 2006)

Make sure that you give the Crooked Horn Outfitters bino straps  a try also.


Thye make a very handy addition to any arsenal.


----------

